
I'm a pathetic loser who can't stop procrastinating - sgpl
https://www.thecut.com/2019/03/im-a-pathetic-loser-who-cant-stop-procrastinating.html
======
uptownfunk
I was this person with Asian parents. Didn’t help. (Not their fault though). I
eventually ended up dropping out of university too.

Took me five years of backpacking and wandering the world to figure out how I
could even start figuring out this whole thing out, and I still am.

I also want to say, seeing a therapist may not always help, and I don’t think
a therapist could have helped me and for a lot of people I’ve spoken to with a
similar condition who actually did see a therapist it doesn’t seem that seeing
a therapist helped them either.

This whole reflex that “as soon as something is wrong go see a therapist” has
somehow gotten ingrained into our heads as a society. Maybe it works for a lot
of people and so that’s why it’s there, but we should make alternatives known
as well

Because what then, what if therapy fails..?

I’d be curious to learn about the history of “mental illness” (I’m talking in
the centuries before Freud etc). I say that because when I travel to less
developed societies, I notice a disproportionately less amount of people who
face the symptoms the person in this article faces (I’m guessing some
combination of anxiety and depression).

What about other things, spend time in nature, get away from technology and
your phone, how about natural medicines (with the obligatory: consult with a
doctor first), do a vipassana retreat.

Also the obligatory, if there is something fundamentally malfunctioning in
your brain chemistry where allopathic treatment modalities would help, then by
all means medicate. But I don’t think this is always the case here.

